
Ask HN: Is it a bad idea to use RethinkDB in a new project? - jaredwiener
It seems dead, but the sharding and change feeds (not to mention the query language) seem tough to replicate elsewhere.  Has anyone else considered the same thing?  Any good alternatives?
======
softinio
I havent looked closely but foundationdb is the next datastore that I am
excited to learn about and use. Not sure if it fits your use case for
rethinkdb.

------
kevinsimper
Have the same thoughts but I wouldn't start a project where you can get it
hosted by a cloud provider, uptime and backup is more important than features
at the start, where scaling doesn't matter as much.

